# My Very First Pfs (x 2)



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Last week I got my very first (and second) PFS. It was a result of a trade with Sean. He was looking for a Saunders, and I had a couple that didn't see much range time. He was kind enough to make and send me these 2 beautiful PFS, a very powerful tube set, and some really nice leather to make some pouches.

























I had some time so I banded them up...one with Tex's light tubes and Ray's 3/4" pouch, and one with 5/8" latex and rays 5/8" pouch. I think that sets me up for just about anything I want to shoot







.

The frames are identical in size, which is just a little bigger than I had expected, but fit the hand very well. They are 1/2" thick, so I could band them up with something heavier and head to the woods, but that will have to wait till I can hit something besides the back of the catchbox or the ground (DGUI and Capnjoe sure make it look easy...but trust me..they have mad skills). At least I will have a great time while honing my aim.

The frames were stained, one brown, and one a cool redish tint and finished in what looks to be a poly finish. Sean also put in burned in his signature logo. These are very well made and I am extremely happy with them.

Thanks for the great trade Sean...enjoy the Saunders.

Todd


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice. I like Sean's finishes and the logo!
Have fun with that humdinger.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are very cool! Love the logo, too. I have been watching Dgui's videos more and more. You have been a trading machine!! 
Awesome stuff!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad you like them Todd. Thanks again for the trade. Hope you
enjoy them. Right now the pfs and the fts are my daily shooters.


----------

